# hog jowl cure recipe



## bigtuna61 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello all. Well the old fashion hog Killin went off today without a hitch. Wanting to smoke the jowls with the bacon.where can I get a very basic salt cure rub recipe. Thanks a bunch


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 13, 2014)

Use tender quick.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 13, 2014)

Pop's brine cure, easy and hard to beat!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine

You can even make t healthy, but why?


----------



## bigtuna61 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you. Ya after reading several hrs. I'll use pops. Thank you.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 13, 2014)

Anything Pops does around here becomes the things legends.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 5, 2018)

Please remove


----------

